# 45 day window with Weeks



## alanmj (Jul 11, 2007)

Madge,

I have the recollection that within 45 days that all weeks trade exactly the same, except for the VEP filter. You responded to a similar query on June 20, 2006 to chellej.

I've just done a simple test with two weeks from the same resort (so same VEP), one is a weaker trader and one a stronger trader, for the Caribbean for the last two weeks of July, 2007 (20 July for 2 weeks). The weaker one pulled 13 resorts, whereas the stronger one pulled 22 resorts. How can this be? Shouldn't they both be pulling exactly the same number of resorts within the 45 day window?

Please clarify.

AlanMJ


----------



## cclendinen (Jul 13, 2007)

*Same VEP?*

I am not Madge, but maybe I can help you clarify some of the issues in your question.

You said the two resorts have the same VEP, but then you say one is a weaker trader and one is a stronger trader.  This does not make sense because trading power is based on the VEP.  The same VEP implies the same trading power.

Can you explain how you found out they had the same VEP and why you think one is a stronger trader than the other?  I am not aware the RCI would disclose the VEP to a member.

Also, there is still a downward VEP filter in the 45 day window, so the weaker trader can potentially pull more exchanges than the stronger trader bacasue the downward VEP filter would block some of the exchanges for a stronger trader.  So, the statement that the stronger trader pulled more than the weaker trader does not add up.


----------



## philsfan (Jul 13, 2007)

cclendinen said:


> You said the two resorts have the same VEP, but then you say one is a weaker trader and one is a stronger trader.  This does not make sense because trading power is based on the VEP.  The same VEP implies the same trading power.
> 
> Also, there is still a downward VEP filter in the 45 day window, so the weaker trader can potentially pull more exchanges than the stronger trader bacasue the downward VEP filter would block some of the exchanges for a stronger trader.  So, the statement that the stronger trader pulled more than the weaker trader does not add up.



VEP is set at the resort level, trading power is set at the week/unit level.  Two units in the same resort have the same VEP.  The downward VEP filter prevents an owner who deposits a resort with lots of amenities and extras from being given a standard resort as a choice.  Some people assume anything presented to them as a trade possibility must be close to what they deposited in terms of onsite restaurants, size of the units, etc.  Those are the people the downward VEP filter is trying to protect.

I've been searching the 45 day window with a dog trader for a lot of years and have occasionally checked with my best trader for differences and the only time I found differences it was a mistake.  I had searched further than 45 days out with my good trader and it presented me with lots more choices 46 to 70 days out.


----------



## alanmj (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm sure Madge knows what I am asking, but perhaps I'll rephrase so those of you who are confused understand it.

1) I have multiple weeks from multiple units at the SAME resort (so same VEP) - it happens to be a ski resort in New England. These weeks range from very red-red 1 bedrooms (Feb Presidents' week) to very blue-blue studios (November).

2) Using these multiple weeks, I can check for availability within the 45 day window. To be precise, I am searching for Caribbean starting 20 July 2007 for 2 weeks, so well within the 45 day window.

3) The results are different depending on the week I search with, from 6 to 15 resorts found.

If anyone else has multiple weeks from the SAME resort and can replicate this behaviour, or otherwise, then it would be useful to record it here. Any other comments detract from Madge's response.

AlanMJ


----------

